# Dance Performance



## RaChelle C (Jan 27, 2016)

Are there any stage managers out there who hjave done both theater shows and dance productions... which one did you prefer and why?

I am a college student looking for some insite on people's opinions. I have worked with dance productions mostly but I am thinking about dabbling into the world of theater. Is it extremely difficult or should I take on the chllenge?


----------



## TDN (Jan 28, 2016)

IMO- Stage managing dance is a process that begins closer to technical rehearsals and is a lot more about calling the cues and keeping time. Stage managing theatre generally begins earlier, as you are in the whole rehearsal process, and you have a lot more responsibilities in terms of communicating what's happening in rehearsals to the designers.


----------



## Footer (Jan 28, 2016)

TDN said:


> IMO- Stage managing dance is a process that begins closer to technical rehearsals and is a lot more about calling the cues and keeping time. Stage managing theatre generally begins earlier, as you are in the whole rehearsal process, and you have a lot more responsibilities in terms of communicating what's happening in rehearsals to the designers.



Depends on the company as well. With a lot of companies the SM is expected to do a full production archive and then re-mount pieces as they tour/come in and out of rep. 

If you want to consistanly work, you should know how to do both. Theatre is a different world to dance outside of actually calling cues. The expectations are not exactly harder to accomplish but are just completely different.


----------



## theatricalmatt (Jan 28, 2016)

Calling a dance show is much more intuitive, as many if not most dances are less scripted than a play, especially at the collegiate level. You'll often ask (or be asked) whether to follow the music or timing notes, or follow the dancers.

SMs for dance are also much less involved in dance rehearsals; sometimes not at all. I find that a shame, as being part of the rehearsal process builds up the relationship between stage manager, choreographer, and dancers, and helps make calling the show more intuitive.


----------



## RaChelle C (Feb 3, 2016)

Footer said:


> Depends on the company as well. With a lot of companies the SM is expected to do a full production archive and then re-mount pieces as they tour/come in and out of rep.
> 
> If you want to consistanly work, you should know how to do both. Theatre is a different world to dance outside of actually calling cues. The expectations are not exactly harder to accomplish but are just completely different.




I understand that its different no doubt. Now versus the idea of simply calling cues in theater because i realize that you are there from beginning to the end do you think someone from the dance production could be able to use their knowledge in theater and come out successful?


----------

